# Edp



## Zola (Sep 30, 2019)

EDP just informed me I don't have to sign a contract for them to bill me. I said I didn't sign a contract four years ago for ETERNITY.

Any suggestions on how to deal with this problem?

1. I stopped my bank from automatically paying them.
2. They billed me through Iberdola, my new provider.
3. I told Iberdola to stop paying that bill
4. I've been sick and noticed a while ago I keep getting two bills from
Iberdola and fear they are giving MY MONEY to EDP!

Suggestions?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

You should start by deciding whether you want an electricity supply.

Then you should decide who you wish to have as your supplier.

Then you should take out a contract with that supplier.

Finally, you should pay their invoices.


----------



## Zola (Sep 30, 2019)

OMG.

Did that.

Got double billed.

No, I don't want to live without electricity.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Geriatric (Jul 13, 2018)

Zola said:


> EDP just informed me I don't have to sign a contract for them to bill me. I said I didn't sign a contract four years ago for ETERNITY.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to deal with this problem?
> 
> ...


You have to study the bills and see what they are for. If you have one supply then there should be one bill. Do you put in meter readings? Are you being billed twice for the same supply. Take the matter up with Iberdola. You need somebody who is not sick to look at the matter on your behalf.


----------



## Zola (Sep 30, 2019)

I called their all-Portuguese-speaking help office. One person, this time, was kind and got me an English speaker. I ranted about EDP, stopping to apologize to the person on the phone - that it was the company, not him I was so angry with.

The next day they sent me an email notifying me that my contract was canceled, but again billing me. I'm just ignoring their bill. I went through all my emails and have copies of emails I sent them, should they keep demanding money.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

When I had an issue with EDP (they disconnected the house from the street cable) I just found a local EDP office in a local town, took paperwork and had a conversation with real people, a passer by (speaking German and Portuguese) and a coffee break were also involved. Was reconnected next day. Things here go at their own speed and their own many different ways so if you, as a foreigner, want to harass people for basically being Portuguese in Portugal then you'll probably have a heart attack or breakdown or both and still get billed by EDP as they can take a lien on your property.


----------

